

On the Apple Tablet, the iPhone and the ARM processor - pieter
http://frim.tumblr.com/post/319813379/on-the-apple-tablet-the-iphone-and-the-arm-processor

======
joshsharp
The most interesting thing I took from this argument was the musing on PA Semi
and how they'd tie in. I know at the time they were acquired there were a lot
of musings on what exactly the purpose was, but the ARM licensee situation
with a custom chip design as described in the article makes a whole lot of
sense.

------
bruceboughton
This article makes a big assumption that the tablet will be closely related to
the iPhone, sharing the same OS, for example, and being compatible with iPhone
apps. This seems to go against prevailing opinion (see Gruber, for example).

~~~
SamAtt
I agree with the article. There are three choices for the Tablet: iPhone OS,
Desktop OSX or a whole new variant. It makes no sense to me for Apple to
expend effort on adapting a whole new OS and Desktop OSX just isn't suited for
the tablet environment (which is why they had to adapt a new version for the
iPhone in the first place)

Also, does anyone really think Apple isn't looking at leveraging the app
store's momentum for the tablet? Many of the tablet stories (most notably the
WSJ) have even suggested Apple is actively courting iPhone developers to adapt
their apps to the tablet.

So again either they adapted a whole new OSX variant just for the tablet AND
went to the effort of having it emulate the iPhone OS or they're just using
the iPhone OS. Which one of those sounds more likely to you?

~~~
mbreese

        Desktop OSX just isn't suited for the tablet environment
    

I don't know about that. OS X has had an on-screen keyboard and "ink"
capabilities built-in for quite a while. The hand writing recognition is
pretty good. Unfortunately, without dedicated Apple hardware, application
support has been little to none.

Maybe I'm in the minority, but I will be disappointed if an Apple Tablet is
released without stylus support. And I'm not sure if that is possible with the
iPhone OS as-is (I'm just not that familiar with the SDK).

~~~
pieter
I don't think the on-screen capabilites of OS X have ever been designed for
(multi-)touch screens, but rather for tablet devices like the Wacom's.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Right, but a cintiq that runs an OS would be pretty killer ;)

